# A non-fantasy MMORPG???



## Calibretto (Feb 20, 2008)

Do they exist? Every MMORPG that I see deals with fantasy like dragons, giants, dwarfs, witches. It's very annoying.

Anybody know of any MMORPG that has to with something realistic? Like maybe a racing RPG or something like The Sims.


----------



## Justin (Feb 20, 2008)

dunno if this what you're looking for.

Test Drive Unlimited is a MMOR (Massivley Multiplayer Online Racing). It's set on a Oahu, Hawaii and you can drive around with up to 8 people seen at a time. 

I've also heard of a game called Project Torque, it's free but I haven't checked it out yet.


----------



## tlarkin (Feb 20, 2008)

there were FPS MMOs, like anarchy online and the sonly online entertainment one.  Interplay, when they sold the rights of fallout 3 to bethesda, kept the right to develop a fallout MMO.  that apparently has been in the works for years.

Who knows?


----------



## hermeslyre (Feb 20, 2008)

I know of Sci fi MMORPG's, Tabula Rasa, and FPS MMO's, Hellgate: London. I participating in both their respective beta's, same ol' stuff, after the initial deviating excitement.

Real life, sim like MMORPG? Dunno of any.


----------



## Trizoy (Feb 20, 2008)

www.ikariam.org
www.ogame.org


----------



## DirtyD86 (Feb 20, 2008)

earthbound from SNES needs to be recreated and turned into an MMO. i KNOW someone here has played that game


----------



## Archangel (Feb 20, 2008)

Tabula Rasa


----------

